# NOMINATE: Best North American Skyline



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

Nominate your 3 favourite *North American Skylines*.

Use this thread for nominating only.


-----------------


*General rules:*
The Hall of Fame forum is where we decide about our all-time favourites from the world of skyscrapers, skylines, buildings and cities. Every week users can nominate and vote in a specific category.

The five nominations that get the most mentions will be up for the final vote the week after. The one receiving the most votes will go into the Hall of Fame.

*Nominating*
If you name more then three, only the first three will count. If you name the same structure or city three times, that will be counted as one. Do not use this thread for discussions.

*Promoting your favorite*
Discuss this week's topic in the 'DISCUSS:' thread.


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

My choices:

1. New York City
2. Chicago
3. Toronto


----------



## MattSal (Dec 24, 2004)

*1. New York City

2. Chicago

3. Atlanta*


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

Chicago
New York
Panama City


----------



## Jo (Jul 6, 2003)

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Toronto


----------



## Buck (Aug 23, 2002)

New York
Atlanta
Vancouver


----------



## digili_man (Jul 7, 2004)

NYC, TO, Chicago


----------



## ssiguy2 (Feb 19, 2005)

Chicago 
New York 
Toronto


----------



## zulu69 (Sep 5, 2003)

1. New York
2. Chicago
3. Seattle


----------



## shivtim (May 6, 2004)

Baker, California (worlds tallest thermometer)
Gary, Indiana (who else can compete with that smoke stack density?)
Orlando, Florida (castles and large geodesic domes)


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

everyone votes NY and Chicago so I pick
1. Vancouver
2. Seattle
3. San Fransisco


----------



## DrJoe (Sep 12, 2002)

ny, chicago, toronto


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

1. New York

2. Chicago

3. Panama city


----------



## cincobarrio (Aug 25, 2004)

1. NY
2. Chi-town
3. LA


----------



## Byron (Oct 6, 2002)

1. New York
2. Toronto
3. Chicago


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

Chicago
Toronto
New York


----------



## Desven (May 18, 2004)

1.New York
2.Chicago
3.Minneapolis


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

CHICAGO!!


----------



## DonQui (Jan 10, 2005)

New York


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

New York
Chicago
San Francisco


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

New York
...
...
...
long nothing
...
...
Chicago
Toronto
San Francisco
Vancouver
Seattle


----------



## Wu-Gambino (Dec 13, 2002)

NYC 
Chicago
Seattle


----------



## touraccuracy (Jan 30, 2005)

New York
Chicago
Vancouver!!!


----------



## Etheren (Apr 3, 2005)

New York (Duhh...why don't we just give'm the prize already LOL)
Chicago
Toronto


----------



## Lucky 24 (Aug 10, 2003)

^"New York (Duhh...why don't we just give'm the prize already LOL)"

I don't know, I think Chicago has a much more cohesive skyline than NYC. New York is just a pure mass of skyscrapers, but there's a lot of junk in that skyline as well. It seems that every skyscraper in Chicago (in the loop) is a work of art.

Toronto is 3rd.


----------



## hypermount (Sep 14, 2002)

I'll leave out New york and Chicago, no challenge.

- Toronto, Seattle and LA


----------



## Rupmulalauk (Jul 29, 2002)

Same like Hypermount!

Houston
Seattle
Toronto


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

NYC
Chicago
Los Angeles
Toronto
Calgary


LA is underrated for it's skyline, I think it deserves a nomination at least


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

Everyone is going to vote for NYC, what's the point of this one?

1. Chicago
2. Atlanta
3. Dallas


----------



## the_1_and_only_cuban (Oct 21, 2004)

I'll exclude NY from mine just cuase there's no point in voting for it..

1.Chicago
2.San Francisco
3. Los Angeles (What only 2 nominations for Los Angeles?? I guess the first thing that comes to mind for North America is Chicago and N.Y. but ya'll can't be underselling L.A.)


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

excluding nyc
1.chicago
2.toronto
3miami


----------



## Ellatur (Apr 7, 2004)

NYC 
CHICAGO
MIAMI


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

1 ) NYC

2 ) Toronto

3 ) *MONTREAL*


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Toronto, Chicago, and Vancouver.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

Seattle, San Francisco, Chicago


----------



## redstone (Nov 15, 2003)

Very hard..... 

NYC.........
Seattle.........

???????
Um.....
Chicago!


----------



## soup or man (Nov 17, 2004)

Miami 
LA
San Diego


----------



## steel (Sep 14, 2004)

How could it be anything other than New York?


----------



## AtlanticaC5 (Mar 14, 2003)

New York City
Chicago
Toronto


----------



## grzes (Sep 3, 2004)

Chicago
New York
Seattle


----------



## mikep (Apr 7, 2005)

2. Toronto
3. Chicago
4. Seattle


----------



## Kong Tower (Jun 15, 2004)

lets be honest here folks, Toronto is a definite third after chicago and New York. I mean theres people here voting for Panama City or Seattle as third, those skylines don't even compare to Toronto's


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

It's all personal preferance. Toronto has some pretty bland architecture. Especially compared to some cities like Atlanta, Seattle, and Dallas.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

^if by bland, you mean modernist marvels by the likes of Mies and I.M. Pei, and some fine examples of Post-Modernism at it's best, then yes, Toronto has some bland architecture.

Throw in the worlds tallest structure, and you have a fairly ho-hum skyline.


----------



## flatiron94 (Oct 15, 2004)

_*#1 Minneapolis*_
_*#2 chicago*_
*#3 vancouver*


----------



## james2390 (Mar 31, 2003)

algonquin said:


> ^if by bland, you mean modernist marvels by the likes of Mies and I.M. Pei, and some fine examples of Post-Modernism at it's best, then yes, Toronto has some bland architecture.
> 
> Throw in the worlds tallest structure, and you have a fairly ho-hum skyline.


A tall structure has nothing to do with bland architecture, tall structures can be bland too.:|

Besides Scotia Plaza, First Canadian Place, CN Tower, Bay-Wellington Tower, and the Canadian Trust Tower, there isn't anything particulary eye-popping. The best thing about Toronto's skyline is it's form and denseness.


----------



## XiaoBai (Dec 10, 2002)

Here's mine:
Seattle
Vancouver
San Francisco

I prefer places that can incorporate the urban and the natural and make its own animal.


----------



## New Jack City (Dec 29, 2002)

NYC, Chicago, Toronto.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

james2390 said:


> A tall structure has nothing to do with bland architecture, tall structures can be bland too.:|
> 
> Besides Scotia Plaza, First Canadian Place, CN Tower, Bay-Wellington Tower, and the Canadian Trust Tower, there isn't anything particulary eye-popping. The best thing about Toronto's skyline is it's form and denseness.


fair enough, but forgot two of Toronto's finest contributions to modern architecture.. 

TD Centre - Mies van der Rohe


















Commerce Court- I.M. Pei


----------



## normandb (Jan 11, 2005)

I want to nominate Toronto and Vancouver, Canada


----------



## Incoming_Zena05 (Apr 2, 2005)

chicago (the best skyline in the world) :eek2: 
----
----
New York
Toronto


----------



## Javi (Mar 18, 2005)

1.New York
2.Chicago
3.San Francisco


----------



## Urban Dave (Apr 18, 2004)

NEW YORK
CHICAGO 
SEATTLE


----------



## Sean in New Orleans (Apr 7, 2005)

New York City
Chicago
Seattle


----------



## Nick in Atlanta (Nov 5, 2003)

New York-Downtown (Totally separate from Midtown, Imo)
New York-Midtown (Best view is from Queens)
Chicago (From Lake Michigan)


----------



## sfenn1117 (Apr 9, 2005)

I dont want to pick a city I've never been to (Chicago) So based on what I've seen.....

NY City
Toronto
Pittsburgh


----------



## rufi (Nov 24, 2004)

:master:


----------



## pwright1 (Jun 1, 2003)

New York 
Chicago
Houston


----------



## Sir Rene (Jul 27, 2004)

1.Chicago
2.New York
3.San Franciso
4.Toronto
5.LA


----------

